

10 Ruby tricks to improve your code (or not) - vinnyglennon
http://samurails.com/ruby/ruby-tricks-improve-code/

======
MrBra
Point 5: using ||=

@total ||= (1..100000000).to_a.inject(:+)

How beautiful can Ruby syntax be?

------
yramagicman
I'm getting a database error.

~~~
yami
Sweet irony...

~~~
neikos
Thought the same thing.

------
gankgu
Good, thx

